# Cleaning Megane RS Engine Bay



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

Anyone detailed their Megane RS engine bay ?

As my obsession with detailing grows, im thinking of detailing the engine bay on the meg. TBF its not that bad as i wipe it down every time i wash, but the engine cover is pretty grubby and i want to polish some parts of the engine.

I know enough to know that you should cover the electrical parts before spraying down, but TBH i dont know squat about engines, so if anyone has done this and can tell me what bits should be covered before spraying, that would be fab

DCR


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

we have done most of ours, going to polish the pipes soon with a mini rotary from halfrauds. spray the engine cover

are you on meganesport.net as well?


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

hallett said:


> we have done most of ours, going to polish the pipes soon with a mini rotary from halfrauds. spray the engine cover
> 
> are you on meganesport.net as well?


i am indeed
have posted the same question there
not so many detailers on there tho...

which parts should i cover prior to hosing down ?


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i didn't hose it down but i should think that you don't need to cover anything, just have the engine running and use a presure washer on a low setting


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

hallett said:


> i didn't hose it down but i should think that you don't need to cover anything, just have the engine running and use a presure washer on a low setting


see ive heard that you shouldnt have the engine running
should you spray the battery terminals ?


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i would ask someone else about having the engine running, i have heard different people say different things

i wouldn't spray the battery terminals


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Cover open electrics with cling film, and only use minimum water to rinse (maybe low setting on a pressure washer from height. Can never be too careful around Renault electrics, trust me.

I would then run the engine for 10-15 mins after to help dry it out. Then apply a final product to dress it.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

As TeZ just says.

Cover electrical terminals and connection blocks, and battery terminals with cling film. Spray Autoglym Engine and machine cleaner/ Megs APC all over greasy/dirty parts.

Allow to work for a few minutes then all I do is use a spray bottle filled will tap water to rinse off. You then control the accuray of the rinse a bit better.

After rinsing, wipe dry with a microfibre cloth and apply a protectant such as 303 Aerospace or Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber care to all plastics and buff to a finish.

Only once I've finished will I turn the engine on for a few minutes to dry out any water you cant get to with the cloth.

:thumb:

Dont be scared, just be careful - follow the above and you'll not go wrong.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Ahh James _R did you used to be on CS?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

TeZ said:


> Ahh James _R did you used to be on CS?


I certainly did and still am!! :thumb: [JMR]

You recognised the unique Alonso avatar


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Indeed, I got banned ages ago.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

TeZ said:


> Indeed, I got banned ages ago.


 Shame mate - it used to be really really good, but as discussed a billion times, there is tooooo much general chat about sh!t on there now.

Plus the Clios gone and I've graduated to a Civic Type R:devil:

I'll keep catching up with you round here TeZ.:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

hallett said:


> i would ask someone else about having the engine running, i have heard different people say different things
> 
> i wouldn't spray the battery terminals


don't run the car while spraying, you don't want water sucked in. Switch it on after though, to aid drying.

:thumb: and cover up the ECU [even if it has a cover] and the battery.


----------

